# 1994 3000gt vr4 vs. 2002 firebird ws6?



## rockshox203 (Jun 11, 2007)

I have been wondering this for quite some time now. My friend drives a 1994 Mitsubishi 3000gt twin turbo vr4. And I drive a 2002 pontiac firebird WS6 v8 Which one would win a race? Ive been told I have a good chance since the 3000gt weighs as much as a pickup truck.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

The 3000GT will probably get the jump out of the hole, but the 'bird should be able to run it down. Any mods to either car?


----------



## rockshox203 (Jun 11, 2007)

3000gt is stock from the factory
firebird has K&N air intake, and a dynomax perfomance exhaust


----------



## A#1 (Jul 13, 2008)

only one way to find out for sure...head out to the nearest interstate highway...late at night...line em up...and see what happens...but i'd bet my '69 'Cuda Hardtop will take either of em


----------

